# Public Safety Officer II/EMT Roger Williams Univ.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Public Safety Officer II/EMT
Institution:
*Roger Williams University*

Location:
Bristol, RI

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/25/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Company Description:*

Roger Williams University, located on the coast of Bristol, RI, is a forward-thinking private university with 45 undergraduate majors and more than a dozen graduate programs spanning the liberal arts and the professions, where students become community-minded citizens through project-based, experiential learning. With small classes, direct access to faculty and boundless opportunities for real-world projects, RWU students develop the ability to think critically while simultaneously building the practical skills that today's employers demand. In the five years since launching its signature Affordable Excellence initiative, the University has established itself as a leader in American higher education by confronting the most pressing issues facing students and families - increasing costs that limit access to college, rising debt and the job readiness of graduates. In addition to its 4,000 undergraduates, RWU is home to a thriving School of Continuing Studies based in Providence as well as Rhode Island's only law school.

Roger Williams University is committed to creating and supporting an intellectual community devoted to teaching and learning and providing the opportunity for personal and intellectual growth for students, faculty and staff. The University credits much of its growth and success to the hard work and dedication of its employees.

*Job Description:*

Under the program direction of the Director of Public Safety, the deployment direction and performance evaluation of the Associate Director of Public Safety, and the daily assignment supervision of the Shift Commander, the PSO II is an Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) certified, security and dispatch services specialist who ensures that the university, its students, employees, guests and licensees are safe and their purpose(s) unobstructed, that all property remains secure and unharmed and that all university, division and departmental rules, regulations and directed practices and protocols are adhered to.

Essential functions of the position include but are not limited to:

Security Services Delivery: PSO II shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the university, its students, employees, guests, licensees and real and personal property. In performing this function, PSO II must directly engage the university community and its severable constituencies in enforcement and compliance policies and procedures, arming the members of the community with knowledge, direction and continual hands on support in matters of security administration, except as same are necessarily confidential strategies to ensure maximum protection against breach.


Security measures are by nature, dynamic and not conducive to either rigid or exhaustive task identification but will include, by way of illustration, such measures as providing safety escort services for students, employees and guests; maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed; implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate; priority responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay; providing both vehicular and pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of university property and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the university community or any and every member and/or guest.
Dispatch Services: PSO II, will be assigned, either regular, or from time to time as needed, communication center detail which entails voice, visual and text command post management. The dispatcher for Public Safety operates, including planned synchronization, all video surveillance, audio messaging and response throughout the division with acute focus on current deployment and emergency response, and information intake for review and analysis by supervisory management.

Emergency Medical Technician Services: PSO II is Emergency Medical Technician (EMT) certified and provides, as directed and consistent with certified training and protocol, emergency medical evaluation and authorized actions when confronted with a student, guest, licensee or employee in reported medical distress.

ADDITIONAL FUNCTIONS: As a member of the department of Public Safety, PSO II/EMT shall be formally trained in all non-supervisory aspects of daily operations and will, from time to time, be directed to certain projects, events and tasks that are outside of the essential functions of this position but deemed appropriate and necessary by supervisory management and within PSO II's requisite performance competency. By way of illustration only, this would include making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program.

This is a full-time, 12-month position and is a member of the Public Safety Officer union. The specific schedule is 11:00 pm to 7:00 am for 5 days per week with 2 consecutive days off, to be determined.

*Requirements:*

A high school diploma or State authorized equivalent is required as is a valid driver's license without restrictions, at least twenty-one years of age, and at least three years of positive, progressive employment without any record of misconduct or derogation of duty on the job. A history of lawful conduct unabridged by any criminal activity at any time, regardless of current criminal record, as well as EMT and CPR certification is mandatory.

It is preferred that candidates have at least security or other related public safety experience of at least one year, which has been formally commended, is strongly preferred as is a baccalaureate degree in criminal justice or a closely related discipline.

_At the University's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the University, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position._

*Additional Information:*

Roger Williams University is an Equal Opportunity Employer committed to inclusive excellence and encourages applications from underrepresented populations.

For information on our nondiscrimination and Title IX policy, visit: rwu.edu/NDT9.

*Application Instructions:*

Please attach a resume, cover letter, and list of three (3) professional references.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Roger Williams University

Online App. Form:
http://rwu.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=80667


----------

